# NY International Restaurant and Food Service Show



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2012)

You can read about this on our blog here

This march, Sara and I will be travelling to New York for about a week. The craftsmen we work with to produce our Gesshin Hide line have asked us to represent them at the New York International Restaurant and Foodservice Show (http://www.internationalrestaurantny.com/) from March 4th-6th 2012. During the time we are gone (Mar. 1st- Mar. 7th), we will be closing our store temporarily. All orders placed during this time will ship out when we return on the 7th. We will, however, be checking e-mail and voicemail regularly while we are in New York, so if you need to contact us, it should not be a problem at all.






(Me with the Gesshin Hide Craftsmen in 2011)


For those of you in New York or on the east coast, we would love it if you can find some time to come out to the show and visit us. We'll be there with a bunch of Gesshin Hide knives, including many never before seen in the US. We will also have some of our sharpening stones with us (not enough to sell, but the'll be there for people to test out if time and space permits). In addition, I am planning on bringing some of the knives from my personal collection for some people to check out after the show hours. If there is something specific I have that you might be interested in checking out, let me know before we leave and I will do my best to bring it along.

Sara has never been to New York, so this should be a really fun trip. We hope to have time to make it to a museum or two, but we'll see how things go. Also, we would love to get out to some of our customer's restaurants while there... again, time permitting. If you're in NY, let us know and we will see if we can make some time to swing by and say hi (and hopefully give you a chance to try out some of the knives and stones we will have with us). We'll be in NY from Mar. 1st to the 7th.

Anyways, we're really excited for the event... we promise to post as much video and as many pictures as possible. We may even do some live video feeds if all goes well.


----------



## G-rat (Feb 24, 2012)

Jon that is such a great photo man. I love your passion for what you do. Good luck in NYC. My brother lives up there and wish I had the coin to visit him and meet you.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah... maybe if St. Louis does a cool restaurant show, i might have good reason to head back out there


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 24, 2012)

Big fun, Jon! Good luck and have a good time! I wish I could be there, butt instead I'll be square.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool, good luck. Curious for anyone who has been to this convention...what to expect from it? I actually have free time during that period....I'm about a 13 hour drive from NYC


----------



## Line cooked (Feb 24, 2012)

I am excited for you and Sara...Definitely going to stop by...do you have a booth #?


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 24, 2012)

Line cooked said:


> I am excited for you and Sara...Definitely going to stop by...do you have a booth #?



From Jon's blog post "If you come to the event, you will be able to find us in the Japan Pavillion (in Sakai City's section)... booth 2220 I think."


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 24, 2012)

hmmmm, always looking for a reason to go to NYC.

but I have court on the 5th. Hopefully my guy can swing that.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 24, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Cool, good luck. Curious for anyone who has been to this convention...what to expect from it? I actually have free time during that period....I'm about a 13 hour drive from NYC



It's pretty cool. Lots of vendors sharing their wares or showing new products. Many samples to be tasted. I was eating foi gras and ice cream all day it seemed. Also, scored a dynamic mixer for next to nothing as well! Overall pretty cool. 

I'll be there again this year but am trying to determine which date. Maybe we can coordinate a gathering here.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2012)

and maybe drinks one evening (though my evenings are starting to get booked up quickly)?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll be there anyway, love to see you two. good timing it's my last pseudo week off before I start to gear up for the spring. The Met is one if the best museums in the country, great collection of just about everything. I would say going is a must but it could/ should take up a whole day. Let me know what your schedule looks like maybe I can help out on some of the sight seeing? I'm not a tour guide or anything just know the city pretty well. There's something to do 7 days a week 24 hours a day just depends on what your tastes are? I don't know if Sara is "locked in/ stuck with you" but the big art schools will always welcome fellow artists to sit in on a class, she might find that fun? I know I did when the tables were turned I I was visiting LA.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2012)

as i look at our schedule, its actually pretty crazy as is. The 2nd is our free day and i have a friend flying in from out of town who has a place in NY... he's going to hit up some museums with us and then we're grabbing a late dinner together that evening. Then the 3rd is our setup day. The evenings are free though, so we're trying to set up dinners at places we want to go... its filling up pretty quick. Sara may be stuck with me though... its just the 2 of us.


----------



## Peco (Feb 25, 2012)

Great pic J, must have been awesome hanging out with those guys


----------



## schanop (Feb 25, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Sara may be stuck with me though... its just the 2 of us.



Taking the words out of context; this sounds great, isn't it? :evilgrin:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2012)

Peco said:


> Great pic J, must have been awesome hanging out with those guys



they are some of the craftsmen i train with each year


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2012)

so, whos here that cooks in NY? If time permits, i want to try to get out to a few peoples restaurants... Also, as i mentioned before, i will have a bunch of my personal knives and stones with me for people to try out... so if you're interested, let me know.

-Jon


----------



## mattrud (Feb 26, 2012)

don't worry jon I will see you the 2nd and the 4th.


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 27, 2012)

As someone who's spent a lot of time in NYC's museums, I second Chef Niloc's recommendation of the Metropolitan. The Arms and Armor collection is an absolute must see for anyone interested edged weapons.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2012)

we're doing the met for sure... maybe one other if we have time


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 27, 2012)

JBroida said:


> we're doing the met for sure... maybe one other if we have time



I'd say the MOMA if you and Sara are fans of fine art. If you're nature lovers, the American Museum of Natural History is mind boggling. My wife and I once went there for five consecutive days and still didn't see it all.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2012)

moma is probably on our list considering one of my friends that we're meeting up with lives next door to it... i really like it there, and i'm pretty sure sara wants to check it out.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll be there on monday the 5th and tuesday 6th.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2012)

cool... will be nice to finally be able to put a face to the name


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 27, 2012)

JBroida said:


> moma is probably on our list considering one of my friends that we're meeting up with lives next door to it... i really like it there, and i'm pretty sure sara wants to check it out.



Excellent! I'll give you a call when you get back to the store...we need to talk about stones. :doublethumbsup:

Have a great trip.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2012)

sounds good.. but, for what its worth, we're in the store for the next 2 days before we leave


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## schanop (Feb 28, 2012)

That's neiiicceee


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay so I am definitely there on the 6th this year. Would anyone like to try a meetup on that Tuesday?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 1, 2012)

pm and we will see what's what.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2012)

thats our packing up day, but I can try


----------

